# £250ish to spend on a second hand grinder



## m1stan (Mar 10, 2019)

Hi, so I'm thinking of going second hand as I'm on a limited budget of £250 (will stretch a little further if it's amazing) I want something that makes the espresso in my gaggia classic in my budget(I'm a novice so all the gear and no idea at the moment anyway)

i have had had a look through the forums and the Mazzers keep coming up I would really appreciate some help whittling down the choices or any new ideas! Apologies for asking a question that I'm sore has been answered 1000 times I've already made the mistake of buying wrong once and don't want to repeat.

Thanks

matt


----------



## HowardSmith (Jan 21, 2018)

With that money you are fairly limited but do have a few choices.

I have a mignon specialita & find it to be a great little grinder for the money. I'd imagine they go for about the £280-300 mark used but probably not many coming up as they are not that old.

You can easily get an ex commercial mazzer for that money on eBay/gumtree. The SJ's & Majors often sell for between £100-300 depending on type & condition but they are a bit bigger & it depends if you want one on your counter.

I have two Mini electronics for sale in the sale section & they are great little grinders for the money, built like tanks. If you use them with a hopper of beans you need to be prepared to either get in with a small brush to get the retained grinds out of the chute (takes about 5 seconds) or just put up with the retention & purge in the morning.

The other option with the mazzers being the rubber lens hood mod that @coffeechap came up with. When single dosing the lens hood acts as a mini hopper/ 'puffer', meaning you put a lid on it & give it a few whacks & it clearers the chute out by blowing air through.


----------



## m1stan (Mar 10, 2019)

Hi,

thanks for your response! I might wait till I get paid then and see if yours are still for sale! Thanks Matt


----------

